# What GH range is optimal for platys?



## SunnyJim (Apr 11, 2017)

I am planning on keeping platys. But I am caught up with some conflicting information, and I am unsure what the truth is. What is the optimal GH range for platy fish? Because I have a book about aquariums and fish and for platys it says "hard (100-150mg/L (5.62-8.43 dGH)), and then Wikipedia says "moderately hard", another website says 10-25 dGH, another website says "soft to hard", (dGH): 12 - 18°N, is the "N" a typo or does it mean something? the next one says "medium to hard dH range: 10-28". What GH level do yous have in your platy (maculatus and variatus) tanks? Also I have read that when they say "hard" or "soft" that they are talking about GH and not KH, but can it be KH sometimes? All help will be completely appreciated, thankyou.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Platies have been domesticated for so long that they are very tolerant of water chemistry. My favorite fish reference is Seriously Fish http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/xiphophorus-maculatus/

Their recommendation:

Temperature: 68-79°F (20-26°C)
pH: 7.0-8.2
Hardness: 10-30 dH (160-530ppm)
"As long as the ph remains above neutral this fish is one of the best species available to the beginner."

I keep three color varieties of _X. maculatus_ and I never worry about water chemistry, but my tap water is relatively hard and always well above pH 7.0. On the rare occasions when I have tested the water, GH was 150ppm, KH 160-180ppm, and pH 7.8.

I'm glad to see another platy fan on the forum!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The livebearers will adapt to a lot of environments but they seem to be healthiest with hard water, even slightly brackish.


----------

